# Pole holders



## JustFishN (May 7, 2007)

Ok, a few years ago I had this little white thing that clipped my pole together. Both of my poles are 2 piece (by the way I bought a brand new set up over the weekend!!! Even the guy at Dick's said it was nice! Should I post a picture of it?? lol) and I hate to take them apart and they get all twisted and messed up and such. Well, these little white clip thingys would clip to the pole at the top and the bottom and hold it together nice and tight, while it was in 2 pieces. Well, I can't find them anywhere, and I was wondering if any of you guys knew what I was talking about and if you do...then where can I get them!?!?!


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2007)

Post a pic! 

Not sure about the white thing though!


----------



## JustFishN (May 7, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Post a pic!
> 
> Not sure about the white thing though!



I did!

Those clips are so nice. I may just go and get those velcro starps if I cant find the clips. They were just perfect, kept the pole just far enough apart from each other so they didnt hit. Oh well.


----------



## dampeoples (May 7, 2007)

I JUST saw these things advertised somewhere, and can't remember where! They do still make them, apparently, and if I see the again, I'll let you know.


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2007)

These?

https://www.essesco.com/rodklip.htm


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2007)

https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/fishing-rod-holders/


----------



## dampeoples (May 7, 2007)

jann's! That's where I saw them, you da man, Jim. Musta been when I placed an order with them yesterday.


----------



## JustFishN (May 8, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh I owe you guys big time!!!!!!!!!! That IS them!! Yayyyyy! Now I am so happy. I'm going to order some. I love those things.

Thank you guys!


----------



## JustFishN (May 8, 2007)

I just bought 2 packs off of ebay!! I was spelling it rod clips and wasnt getting anything. I spelled it klip like at janns and wala! 

thanks again!


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## Zman (Jun 4, 2007)

damn... no zoom function... enlarge thumbnail... wtf...


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 5, 2007)

:roll: SAD SAD SAD!! If I wanted to look nude girls I would turn to a porn site. :roll:


----------



## Chuck (Jun 5, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> :roll: SAD SAD SAD!! If I wanted to look nude girls I would turn to a porn site. :roll:




Ahh its not the porn its the humor, I have nothing to add as far as fishing skillz (am here to learn) So my contribution is a little humor

Jimmy wacked it anyway...


----------

